# Jalen Rose Earns College Degree



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> The University of Michigan's Fab Five were trash-talking, chest-bumping, baggy-pants-wearing kids. Their swagger and their attitude undoubtedly changed college basketball.
> 
> But they were also part of a group whose names were dragged into a scandal that brought shame on U-M, which was sanctioned after some players were accused of accepting hundreds of thousands of dollars while in high school and college.
> 
> ...


http://www.freep.com/sports/umich/rose9e_20050709.htm


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

good job, man- for so many reasons, too... after you add 'em all up, *great* job.

peace


----------

